

Experienced Hires Will Save You From Yourself - terkalate
http://iamexec.com/blog/experienced-hires-will-save-you-from-yourself

======
fatbird
The first coder we hired didn't have directly on-point experience, and we
ended up firing him six months later, telling him "you're unable to keep up
the pace we need, which is a pace someone who directly knew this stuff
wouldn't find too onerous." This was shocking and hurtful to the coder,
difficult for us, and slowed us a lot at a critical time. Replacing him with
good (not PhD rocket scientist quantum mechanicians) people with direct
experience in their area gave us a huge speed boost.

------
orangethirty
From my years of meeting, talking, and working with business people, I've
learned that those who stand in the shoulders of others end up being more
successful. No need to learn everything directly. You can hire someone more
experienced who can teach a lot you while reducing the amount of time spent
learning. That's why it boggles my mind when startups pay top dollar for
programmers, but cheap out on business talent. Stupid mistake.

~~~
seivan
Business talent aye? Top dollar for programmers mean finishing the product and
shipping, also quality work.

Usually the founders are the business talents (regardless of profession) (or
I'd hope so)

~~~
orangethirty
_? Top dollar for programmers mean finishing the product and shipping, also
quality work._

Agreed. But the product is defined by the business talent, and not the
programmers. If I give Linus Torvalds a job to make me Facebook for cats, he
will deliver FB for cats. But I cant then turn around and say that Linus
failed delivering the product. No. It was me, the guy in charge of the
product.

 _Usually the founders are the business talents (regardless of profession) (or
I'd hope so)_

And that's the issue. Most "founders" are just people with an idea and not a
fucking clue on how to sell something. Then they go and hire programmers,
spend their ass out on stupid shit, and blame everyone but their own stupid
self. The role of a "founder" is to get the fuck out of the way and try to be
as useful as possible to those he/she hires to build a product. Nothing else.
Founders are more like evangelists than anything.

~~~
GuiA
> If I give Linus Torvalds a job to make me Facebook for cats, he will deliver
> FB for cats

Actually, he likely will deliver a poor product, as his field of specialty has
nothing to do with developing web apps.

Regarding your second paragraph, it sounds like you've never worked with good
founders.

~~~
orangethirty
May you define what a good founder is?

------
jph
Exec is a perfect case for this. I just tried it for two jobs with good
results, and my top request for Exec to offer people who are even more
experienced e.g. hire an Exec person with accounting experience to find well-
reviewed CPA firms, or a person with paralegal experience to find well-
reviewed law firms, or an HR-experienced person to help with various startup
forms like insurance.

------
speeder
Awesome.

But this is not really related to experience.

It is more related to generalist vs specialist.

Granted, specialists rarely are unexperienced, a guy to be a master at
something, must do that something a lot.

But nothing prevents your startup from finding the specialist that you need,
inexperienced.

Neither finding a generalist for your early development issues, when you are
still pivoting around, experienced!

In general, the more experience the better, what matters is finding the best
guy for what you need, and early you lean toward generalists, later toward
specialists, you might find in both cases great inexperienced people, and poor
experienced people, but usually the more experience, the better a person is at
whatever it do.

~~~
abstractbill
I have to agree with this point: Experience is orthogonal to the
specialist/generalist axis.

I was Justin.TV's first engineering hire, and I was an "old guy" there, but
I'm very much an _experienced generalist_. At one point I was the sole
developer responsible for:

\- Justin.TV's chat system (front and back end; The back end was at the time
the world's largest public IRC network, by a factor of at least 3)

\- All of the site's Flash code - the video players (live and prerecorded),
the broadcaster, an embeddable version of chat, and so on

\- All of the site's advertising code, including our own custom video ad
server

You can't hire someone who's a specialist in all of the above ;)

~~~
FireBeyond
"- Justin.TV's chat system (front and back end; The back end was at the time
the world's largest public IRC network, by a factor of at least 3)"

Out of curiosity - oh? 175,000 concurrent IRC connections? (Based on IRCnet's
58,000) - that would have been an interesting setup.

~~~
abstractbill
Actually if you look at its history, you can see IRCnet (and all of the other
big networks) used to be bigger - e.g:

[http://irc.netsplit.de/networks/details.php?net=IRCnet&s...](http://irc.netsplit.de/networks/details.php?net=IRCnet&submenu=years)

While I was there, Justin.TV's IRC network went over 500,000 concurrents a few
times :)

